# tanning



## kimmy (Oct 11, 2006)

well, here's the thing. i'm part Cherokee, so i tan really well. i haven't gone outside for very long in YEARS and i've been dying my hair dark brown/black for about a year. so my colouring is pale with dark hair, and it's just gotten so boring. my natural hair colour is light red, and for a while i had bleach blonde streaks in it and i was pretty dark. i want that look back, so i want to start working on my tan.

i'm on Cipro for a kidney problem right now, but i'll be done with that crap soon (it makes you sensitive to sunlight) so i'm thinking what will be the best as far as goes a tanning oil. my boyfriend's sister uses baby oil (and she has an amazing tan, but she lies out everyday for about 30 minutes) so here's my questions:

baby oil or tanning oil?
if tanning oil, which brand?
how long should i lay out per day?
what time of the day is best?


----------



## bebs (Oct 24, 2006)

any oil will make you burn as well as tan.
most places if you go for tanning bed will only alow you in a bed for up to 15 minutes. you want to go for lower starting out, even if it is laying out. even when trying to tan you want to use sun screen, you should try to use a tanning lotion if anything.

if your going outside the sooner you go to full light (noonish) the small amounts you should lay out. 

I used to go to beds, and lay out I used designer skin lotion, it got me really tan without being out to often. 

also before starting, I would ask your doctor how long your meds it will make you light sensitive (sometimes things  will keep the side effects for longer then we think)


----------



## quandolak (Oct 24, 2006)

............


----------



## giz2000 (Oct 25, 2006)

I know you want to be tan and all...but why would you want to ruin that absolutely gorgeous skin of yours???

(There I go, being all "mom" and stuff again...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## mitziedoll (Oct 25, 2006)

I am part American Indian (creek) and have the ability to tan well also despite my blone hair and blue eyes (thanks grandma for the melanin, the rest of my relatives are swedish and dutch).  Anyway, I used to lay out in the sun in high school.  Im 25 and recently went in for a facial and my facialist put my skin under a lamp and told me exactly how bad the sun damage is that I have right now and that even though I quit tanning that I already have some premature lines around my eyes and forehead.  She also told me how fast it could get worse and how old I could end up looking.  That was all I needed....now if I want to get some color, the mystic booth is all I need.  It may be more expensive than laying out in the sun drenched in baby oil but it's way less pricy than all the money that you will spend later for botox injections and laser therapy.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 25, 2006)

Tanning beds are terrible, but if you're going to do it you can't use baby oil because mineral oil will mess up the acrylic in the bed. 

If you tan outside, you'd do better to just be outside and be active than to be "tanning" but that's only my experience.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Dec 7, 2006)

Don't lay out! Don't go in tanning beds either! Go fake! For the sake of your health. 
I cannot tan very well, I have to be in the sun every day.I have only tried tanning beds a few times. The first time I went in a tanning bed it was horrible because I got so burnt. The stupid guy working there put me in a high intensity bed with my pale skin...geeze. I was a lobster.
And it was painful,so painful.I hope I did not do any permanent damage.


----------



## effboysinthebut (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_well, here's the thing. i'm part Cherokee, so i tan really well. i haven't gone outside for very long in YEARS and i've been dying my hair dark brown/black for about a year. so my colouring is pale with dark hair, and it's just gotten so boring. my natural hair colour is light red, and for a while i had bleach blonde streaks in it and i was pretty dark. i want that look back, so i want to start working on my tan.

i'm on Cipro for a kidney problem right now, but i'll be done with that crap soon (it makes you sensitive to sunlight) so i'm thinking what will be the best as far as goes a tanning oil. my boyfriend's sister uses baby oil (and she has an amazing tan, but she lies out everyday for about 30 minutes) so here's my questions:

baby oil or tanning oil?
if tanning oil, which brand?
how long should i lay out per day?
what time of the day is best?_

 

I worked at a tanning salon for 2 years. NEVER use baby oil, mineral oil, petroleum based products. The reason is that it actually clogs the pores and prevents you from tanning. If you think about vaseline you put it on a baby's but to prevent moisture from absorbing into the skin. Try using a tanning lotion. My favorite is swedish beauty, or Australian Gold. It's pretty much the same company. I wouldn't lay out more than 45min a side outside. Buy go gradually so you don't burn. That's the most important thing. If you burn your skin focuses on repairing the damage instead of tanning it.  Make sure you use a good moisturizer without mineral oil or petrolium, it pulls the tan out of your skin. Also if you're taking your meds you have to be especially careful. Idealy you should wait for 2 weeks after finishing those meds to tan. Mid day is when the sun is strongest.  If you're using a tanning bed, I can give you info on that as well. Just let me know.


----------

